# Goodbye B&M



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

GMM race or JHP Billet Pro shifter. I do not have a opportunity to try either of theses shifters, so I will take all opinions. I am thinking GMM race or street or JHP Billet Pro. I want a very solid precise shifter with great feel, vibration and noise are not a concern. My exhaust and supercharger should cover that. I need to order soon as availability is an issue. Tell me your thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## dev1360 (Jun 8, 2011)

MGW-P. 


/thread.


----------



## hotrodder71 (Mar 29, 2010)

dev1360 said:


> MGW-P.
> 
> 
> /thread.


:agree


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

:agree


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

Have you looked at the McCloed shifters? There was a good write up on another forum and the owner was very happy with the results for the price.


----------



## Roeville (Mar 1, 2012)

I would go MGW-P or GMM Ripshifter, I don't think you can go wrong with either one of those.


----------

